# Who is the best BJJ MMA practitioner?



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I realise Roger Gracie at this stage is perhaps too early to tell, but included him on the list as he is the most decorated BJJ practitioner to ever step into the Octagon.

Remember, this is the best at MMA BJJ, not simply the best at BJJ.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well for 'MMA BJJ' as you call it, I think that fast, aggressive jiu jitsu/grappling is most effective, because most of these wrestlers just won't see it coming. Not many can just throw crazy submissions from nowhere like that, but spend too much time trying to set things up and the wrestlers will just beat on you and tire you out.

For example, Rousimar Palhares can have submissions set up before the fight even hits the ground, he may not always showcase minutes of grappling beauty but he's setting up all the time, and the submission rarely fails. And it's usually within the first 2 minutes.

For MMA, I think that's the most effective Jiu Jitsu, especially with all the grinding wrestlers - they won't go for takedowns so often if they think they'll land in a leg lock.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Shinya Aoki


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Shinya Aoki


#2 :thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

im a fan of Werdums MMA BJJ.

his standup doesnt get enuff love either.


----------



## ab6727 (Sep 28, 2010)

maybe roger.raise01:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Maia, definitely, his BJJ is world class, I know he hasn't subbed his last few, but is BJJ really is awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Demain Maia
Jake Shields
Shinya Aoki


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Demian Maia for me.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Have to go with Aoki since his BJJ is smooth and agressive


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just to clear something up, Aoki does jujutsu, not BJJ. Jujutsu is the root sport of judo which is the root sport of BJJ. Jujutsu is slightly different from BJJ in that it uses an opponents force against him!:thumbsup:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wow i am really surprised jacare got no love

jacare FTW...he really uses his bjj well in mma, has some sick holds

well pure technique its aoki, but then jacare then maia IMO


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Shinya Aoki





BobbyCooper said:


> #2 :thumbsup:


#3 :thumb02:


----------

